# Do you thing I could become pro?



## Boldball (11 mo ago)

You, do you think I could become a pro basketball player?

Not talking about nba or anything im talking enough to not to be poor. Overseas.
Im 20! Ive played in a team for 4 years maybe when i was in elemntry and little older too, got back to it exactly at age 18, fell in love with it completely and and been 2 years now that im playing alot almost everyday and i loveeee it and ive never loved something like this and ITS ALL i think about and want i want to do it all day and i see no reason to try to force myself into loving something else that is more realistic to make your professionality in, because the life style is amazing i think and just the game.

Im 6.1 did alot of sport in my life, rn if i play 1 on 1 with people who played until college i usually beat them, but my skills as in being a teamplayer is bad because in this past 2 years i almost didnt play 5 on 5.
Im a hard worker if I pit my mind on something, just that i didnt even ask my self this question up until recently because i know how unrealistic it is, altough as time goes by its hard to imagine my self doing something else for living and my regret of not being serious in it while i was younger grows stronger..

Sorry for how long this post is its just really important to me, and sorry for my english not my native.


----------



## ChrisHerlihy (10 mo ago)

If you ask such questions, it seems to me that you have no chance of becoming a professional basketball player, much less getting into the NBA. You have to be confident in your abilities, in your training. If you haven't played 5 on 5 enough, try to pay more attention to this game aspect. All your weaknesses can become your strength in the game. And when preparing or training, never use steroids as half of the pro does. Athletes, it will only hurt you. The only thing I can advise you to use from supplements is creatine and SAM, and by the way, it's better to buy SARM only in trusted stores like this -- reaperlabz.net.


----------

